# Balls! I say!



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally tried turning a sphere a few days ago, it came out so good I started grabbing scrap chunks and going to town on them, still have quite a few pieces set aside to turn, but this is the last couple of days worth. finished with danish oil, range from about 2.5 to 5" dia. Dont know what I will do with them, probably just leave them as an arrangement in the big bowl, wife loves them.....

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 16


----------



## Smitty (Feb 15, 2018)

Great work. I have never tried to turn one; I need to try.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 15, 2018)

Solar system diorama?

Those look great, and I would also leave the arrangement just like that in a bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 15, 2018)

Very cool Barry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2018)

Those are awesome! I've been wanting to try my hand at them too.

Did you use a sphere jig to turn them? Of the pencil line/rotate/pencil line/rotate/etc method?


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2018)

Those look fantastic in the bowl! I need to learn how to make balls, as my son has been asking me to make him a Kendama. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Those are awesome! I've been wanting to try my hand at them too.
> 
> Did you use a sphere jig to turn them? Of the pencil line/rotate/pencil line/rotate/etc method?


Thanks Matt, I turned a couple of small cups for the head and tailstock, then, pencil lines and eyeballs.... headstock cup is easy, the tailstock one is tricky cause it has to fit over the center perfectly or you get a little wiggle, I would love to have the machined aluminum set that Carter sells, but for 100 bucks, I will live without it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 15, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Matt, I turned a couple of small cups for the head and tailstock, then, pencil lines and eyeballs.... headstock cup is easy, the tailstock one is tricky cause it has to fit over the center perfectly or you get a little wiggle, I would love to have the machined aluminum set that Carter sells, but for 100 bucks, I will live without it....



Yeah, at the prices they're asking for the sphere jigs, I can definitely live without one too!

Thanks! Think I might have to give a sphere or two a try next time I feel like doing some turning.


----------



## CWS (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice balls Barry. I think they are displayed just fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 15, 2018)

That bear head image on the one ball has extra ears...


----------



## David Hill (Feb 15, 2018)

Great turnings!!! Also another thing on my "to turn" list.

I'm sure some will be envious of .......... your balls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2018)

So many puns...

Unusual for a married guy to still have them... After seeing some of the things you turn, I thought they’d be bigger... etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ClintW (Feb 15, 2018)

Very cool! I may have to explore this too! The buckeye (gray one) kinda looks like a planet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 15, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Matt, I turned a couple of small cups for the head and tailstock, then, pencil lines and eyeballs.... headstock cup is easy, the tailstock one is tricky cause it has to fit over the center perfectly or you get a little wiggle, I would love to have the machined aluminum set that Carter sells, but for 100 bucks, I will live without it....


Looked up the Carter tool, and it goes for $349.90 from Carter... Chuck


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 15, 2018)

@barry richardson looks like your rolling along and having a ball in the shop. Really cool work not really meaning to bust your spheres.



Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 15, 2018)

Those look fantastic Barry. Post a pic of the cups you turned if you get a chance. I always used PVC with a piece of 9 oz leather for grip. The cups sound like a better approach.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Those look fantastic Barry. Post a pic of the cups you turned if you get a chance. I always used PVC with a piece of 9 oz leather for grip. The cups sound like a better approach.


They are just pieces of wood, trued up with a depression in the middle, Pretty much like the guy in this video does, 



 which is what I watched before I started. only difference is I don't have a threaded cup for the tailstock (didn't have a tap that size) it just fits snugly over the center. I have heard of the PVC method, and would have used that if I had some handy.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Looked up the Carter tool, and it goes for $349.90 from Carter... Chuck


Yea, that is for the kit with training wheels lol, very pricey.... This is the kit I was referring to 

http://www.carterproducts.com/turning-tools/perfect-sphere/the-perfect-sphere-chuck-1914


----------



## DKMD (Feb 15, 2018)

Rubber Chucky has some sphere centers that are pretty handy: https://www.rubberchucky.com/store/p23/_Sphere_Chucky__Set_-_Small_or_Large.html

I’ve also used his 2” vacuum chuck to turn spheres:
https://www.rubberchucky.com/store/p36/Chucky__PVC_Coupling_Vacuum_Seals.html

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

